# UPDATE! I Need Help Finding a 3.7V Lithium Polymer 440mAh Rechargeable Battery.



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

I have 2 sets of Pivothead video recording glasses. Both are out of warranty and need new batteries. I am having difficulty finding the correct battery. Pivothead has washed their hands of them.

The specs are:

*3.7V Lithium Polymer 440mAh* rechargeable battery. The form factor dimensions are a*pproximately 1″ × 1/4" (maybe thinner) x 1/2". About 25mm x 15mm x 12mm thick.* They have a tiny circuit board at the end where the leads are.

*They have 3 wires*,* and I understand the 3rd white wire is for temperature.*
****EDIT: I only need 2 wire, as I think the small circuit at the end of the battery is what the 3rd wire needs. I was told all these batteries only have 2 wires or flat metal tabs.*
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you can go with a higher mah rating. Its only a number to show how much juice the battery stores...


3.7 V 500 mAh Lithium Li-polymer Rechargeable ion 503040 Three-wire for reader | eBay

2 pcs 3.7V 500mAh 502540 Lipo Polymer ion Battery For mp3 MID DVD GPS bluetooth | eBay


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> you can go with a higher mah rating. Its only a number to show how much juice the battery stores...
> 
> 
> 3.7 V 500 mAh Lithium Li-polymer Rechargeable ion 503040 Three-wire for reader | eBay
> ...


Thanks, but unfortunately the 3 wire one is 40mm x 30mm and the other is 2 wire and 25mm x 40mm.

I need them to be 25mm long by 15mm wide with 3 wires, with the 3rd wire being a thermistor wire.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seeing what it looks like, maybe you should try this place: Welcome to Canada's first spy shop.

Alternatively, Canada Computers has a pretty broad range of replacement batteries for all manner of phones and other consumer gear. Maybe they'd have it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

They look like this but are smaller and a skinnier rectangle at 35mm long and 15 mm wide.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

Update: I don't need 3 wire. Two wire will work I think. The tiny circuit board at the end of the battery may be able to be soldered to the board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

I checked this info on one battery: aec811836

When I Google it I get some hits. If interested, check the pdf, then search for aec811836

aec811836 - Google Search

I have no idea how to contact this company or buy their batteries...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The RC guys use alot of these. Check out Greathobbies.com. You might have to add your own connector or use an adapter.


----------



## Toddyk14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Player99 said:


> I checked this info on one battery: aec811836
> 
> When I Google it I get some hits. If interested, check the pdf, then search for aec811836
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

Did you ever have any luck finding a battery/replacing your old ones? I am currently in the same situation, looking to replace batteries for 2 pair of Pivothead Durango glasses. I see you were able to take on apart and view the battery. Did you do this via the small screw in the arm? 

Thanks for any help,


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Toddyk14 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did you ever have any luck finding a battery/replacing your old ones? I am currently in the same situation, looking to replace batteries for 2 pair of Pivothead Durango glasses. I see you were able to take on apart and view the battery. Did you do this via the small screw in the arm?
> 
> Thanks for any help,


Nope. Let me know. I also have a few pairs of Samsung 3D glasses that are DOA. Different size, same issue.


----------

